# Bags under eyes



## stealthwolf (Sep 24, 2008)

As a late-30s male, I've never bothered much in the way of grooming up until now. But my skin is starting to show its age and slightly more so since I've lost a bit of weight.

I've started moisturising morning and night with aloe vera cream. But I'm getting the dark baggy look under my eyes. This is despite good sleep and drinking lots of water.

Has anyone used any particular products that has helped with this situation. I appreciate it is vanity but I'm really starting to notice things that were never there before.


----------



## cangri (Feb 25, 2011)

Your wife should know better 

usually women use this kind of stuff and they know more


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

I'm 39, and have never considered slathering myself in moisturiser.


Sent from my VFD 710 using Tapatalk


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

cucumber


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Beer. After a few beers you'll see yourself as much better looking. :lol:

The big 40 slump is coming for you. :lol:


----------



## macc70 (Oct 20, 2007)

Sorted https://www.mirror.co.uk/news/weird-news/sperm-facial-could-key-fighting-15003437


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

I’ve used Elemis skin care products which are good and have just tried Clarins eye cream for my bags but TBH no eye cream has worked for me but then I’m 71 and probably didn’t start early enough


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

Start saving for that facelift.


----------



## Compo (Jul 22, 2010)

Find Megs 16 works a treat :lol:

Great as shoe polish too


----------



## stealthwolf (Sep 24, 2008)

cangri said:


> Your wife should know better
> 
> usually women use this kind of stuff and they know more


Sadly, my wife gets away with minimal make up stuff, and doesn't have bags under her eyes. Then again she sleeps 9 hours a night. The most she's suggested is concealer. Which works but I don't want to keep applying make up.


----------



## Cyclonetog (Jul 22, 2018)

All I can say is to use a specific eye cream. 

You aren't supposed to use moisturiser intended for your face, most tell you to avoid the eye area.

They do make a noticeable difference. I got a gel pen type one from Aldi, it uses a steel ball in the tip which feels cold and that is also supposed to help.


----------



## cole_scirocco (Mar 5, 2012)

I use Mancave products.

They have a micellar water to get rid of greasy skin for example.
Then face wash that has grit in to get into the pores.
Daily cleanser after that.
Then moisturise.

I'm 28, slightly younger however I don't want 'sagging' skin later but early in life if that makes sense.

Mancave usually do deals as well, I swear by their products.


----------



## MagpieRH (May 27, 2014)

Cole_E91 said:


> Mancave usually do deals as well, I swear by their products.


Interesting, I've only just seen them popping up in Tesco and wondered if they were any good or just an own-brand type. Will look into them a bit more

As for the OP, no experience with this one I'm afraid. There does seem to be a market for it at the moment though, as mentioned there are specific roller types for the lower lid area. In terms of not using moisturiser and cleaners near your eyes, that's more to prevent you getting it in the eye - dry spot on the eye from a facewash is a peculiar feeling!

If you find something that works, let us know


----------



## cole_scirocco (Mar 5, 2012)

MagpieRH said:


> Interesting, I've only just seen them popping up in Tesco and wondered if they were any good or just an own-brand type. Will look into them a bit more
> 
> As for the OP, no experience with this one I'm afraid. There does seem to be a market for it at the moment though, as mentioned there are specific roller types for the lower lid area. In terms of not using moisturiser and cleaners near your eyes, that's more to prevent you getting it in the eye - dry spot on the eye from a facewash is a peculiar feeling!
> 
> If you find something that works, let us know


Definitely mate. Even so much as their shampoo. I have weird hair, I've used all market leaders like Herbal and Treseme, non come close to Mancave Caffeine Shampoo. They're all fantastic, I've literally got them all upstairs.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## MagpieRH (May 27, 2014)

Cole_E91 said:


> Definitely mate. Even so much as their shampoo. I have weird hair, I've used all market leaders like Herbal and Treseme, non come close to Mancave Caffeine Shampoo. They're all fantastic, I've literally got them all upstairs.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


That's the kind of review I like - I'll pick some up next time I'm out! Thanks


----------



## cole_scirocco (Mar 5, 2012)

MagpieRH said:


> That's the kind of review I like - I'll pick some up next time I'm out! Thanks


If you get some then a little goes a long way. It lathers up lovely and you really dont need much. A 10 pence piece size on your hand will be plenty.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

Stealth, have you noticed any changes in your vision? You're about the age when your eyes start struggling a bit. Eye strain can contribute to dark bags. Might be time to get your peepers checked if you haven't already. The dark patches are dilated blood vessels... cold compresses, more sleep and a bit of concealer is about as good as you can do unless you get em lasered. :doublesho


----------



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

you're almost 40, chin up mate - its called getting old. 

obviously a wife that loves you, you've done the healthy thing and lost a few pounds - well done - so enjoy and embrace natures way of saying youve got this far so enjoy.

ps, im 39 and going grey..............now thats an issue!!


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

kingswood said:


> you're almost 40, chin up mate - its called getting old.
> 
> obviously a wife that loves you, you've done the healthy thing and lost a few pounds - well done - so enjoy and embrace natures way of saying youve got this far so enjoy.
> 
> ps, im 39 and going grey..............now thats an issue!!


No Kingswood, thats not an issue.......just for Men.

Its the soft ****s you boys have to look forward to thats the issue......:lol:


----------



## Lexus-is250 (Feb 4, 2017)

RS3 said:


> No Kingswood, thats not an issue.......just for Men.
> 
> Its the soft ****s you boys have to look forward to thats the issue......


Viagra and make sure the wind is blowing in the right direction keeps the dream alive. 

Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Deje (Aug 12, 2016)

Nature takes care of that problem, in a few years you will not be able to see it when you have become farsighted


----------



## stealthwolf (Sep 24, 2008)

Cole_E91 said:


> I use Mancave products...I swear by their products.


Thanks. I'll look into them.



GeeWhizRS said:


> Stealth, have you noticed any changes in your vision?


I've been shortsighted since I was 10 and have worn glasses ever since. No recent changes and I go for check ups every couple of years.



kingswood said:


> you're almost 40, chin up mate - its called getting old. ps, im 39 and going grey..............now thats an issue!!


Well I've been going grey in my beard since my mid-20s (seems to be genetic) and I've had to resort to Just For Men.



RS3 said:


> Its the soft ****s you boys have to look forward to thats the issue......:lol:


Thankfully I still get morning wood. When that stops, I know I'll be in trouble.


----------



## streaky (Dec 2, 2006)

stealthwolf said:


> Thankfully I still get morning wood. When that stops, I know I'll be in trouble.


That's just your body telling you you need to pee😂


----------

